# Price help



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Looking at a condo complex here is what they want 
2 trucks 350 dump or bigger
2 skid steers
5 dual stage snow blowers
1 pallet of calcium per storm
3 tons per storm
8-10 guys shoveling 
All included no extras after 6 inches snow must be moved to a grass field 
6 inches or less about 8-10 hours
Over 6 inches with moving snow to about 12 inches looking at about 14 hours 
Over 12 inches looking at 20 hours and up 
All based off my new guy who did this complex last 3 years his old company went out of business
No money up front for keeping machines on site or steaking out place 
Need thoughts on pricing
0-3 inches 
3.1-6"
6.1-9"
9.1-12"
12.1-15
15.1"-18"
18"+ 
These prices include salt and calcium everything moving etc..
Then they have salt app only if they get a quick ice
Salt and calcium only 
Any help is great
I figure 6" and under is gonna cost me $6000 
6" -12". I'm guessing cost me around $9000
12" and over way too much to guess but last year company was there for 2 days on a blizzard with moving, my costs include machine payments truck payments insurance payments on be holes there
Let's here some numbers


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Very impressive. They're telling you exactly what they want, and you know what your costs are for a 6" & 12" storm. The hard part is done. All you have to do now add in the profit you want.

Another great thing I noticed was the 0-3" trigger point. With a spec like that I suggest pre-plowing every storm. The great thing about pre-plowing is when done right you will need very little salt afterwards.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My problem is that my equipment makes me a lot of money in other places I have. I have 0 trucks for plowing but I only own 2 machines I usually rent my friends to load salt at my shop and mine go out on job sites not necessary but makes life easier, I have no problem buying more machines, so then I guess what should a good profit margin be? On my other sites most are not bid they go with me for service and I'm not cheap, my bids are what I call add ons meaning trucks are in area and no biggie if it takes another hour per truck to do I consider it profit because my route pay the bills with out the jobs I get from bidding. What is good about this is that the landscape maintenance contact was $65,000 this year and the guy is not doing a good job so f they are happy with snow I can match the price and have the grass, then board has the right to turn not a 3 year deal if I want. Me I would usually get 75% to 100% profit on my smilers jobs I donor see that working here, they say they want to be treated like they are#1 but hat are they willing to pay for? Give me sone typically profit margins


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What s pre plowing?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

TCLA meant pre salting.... we can't give you a profit margin... you know your costs which is a big step up from most posts on here... figure how much you need to make per machine/shoveler.... you already have your hours approximated...multiple the two and bingo you have your price......

PS if they've recieved bad service now they might be willing to pay you more for the "#1" .....just a fyi


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Well my bid went in today. 3 bidders total I was in middle only 300 off from low bid and 500 off from high bid, the winning bid will be chosen at the next hoa meeting in 10 days, the proprety manger is pushing for me because he knows my workers. I feel good my price was fair as well as the other bidders time will tell if I get the contractb


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like your in a good place, right in the middle hope you get the job


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow just an update after all this time and rebid due to their stupid ness I found out Friday indid not get it the other guy lowered his prices to keep it. I'm glad he did in the time it tookto award plus the 2 meetings with the board members I picked up other work on my term not theirs even though smaller acou ts they are more money so I happy. I was sent letter by a board member saying thanks and sorry buthe feels I will be getting maintenance and plowing for next year I was out voted by one vote and 2 of the voters are stepping down this year. I'm fine with what happened I'm just shocked how long it took to award


----------

